# Where to download OLD versions of Adobe Illustrator



## CW Design (Jul 7, 2006)

Specifically 8.0.

I recently suffered a hard drive crash, lost both my OS drive and data drive. My copy of Illustrator 8.0 was lost along with some other programs, most of which I have already recovered since they were more recent releases.

I have my serial # (yes it is legit) but I need to find a place to download a copy ASAP. 

So to clarify, I am NOT looking for a cracked version, simply the retail version that I can put my old serial into.

I'd just as soon by the newest release, but after tossing out over 2k for data recovery and new PC equipment, I'll have to continue on with version 8.0, unless of course, I am unable to source a download.

Any help would be great.


----------



## CW Design (Jul 7, 2006)

Officially nix this request, I found a backed up version on a CD earlier.

Thanks to anyone that may have been looking though


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Glad you found something, I HAD actually been looking but I was unable to find legal solutions.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking adobe would have been the only legal solution... I suspect if anyone had version 8 lying around it wouldn't be a legit version


----------



## CW Design (Jul 7, 2006)

Well any download of the trial version anywhere would just about be legal. The legality more or less comes into play as to whether or not the person downloading it intends to use a crack or a legit serial they paid for.

As long as you purchased your copy originally and have a registered serial, it really doesn't matter where the program itself comes from as long as its the same as the original download or CD version.


----------

